# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  aufblasbarer Gepcktrger

## svenheinen

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche fr meinen Urlaub noch dringend einen Gepcktrger. Ich werde einen Polo bei Avis mieten, und die haben leider keine Gepcktrger.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich im Netz so einen aufblasbaren Gepcktrger finde?

Gruss,
sven

----------


## bensen

moin

http://www.hoppels.com/products/1HP/...acd2e8c73cd2b0

musst allerdings schauen geht glaub ich nur frn 4 trer

mfg
bensen

----------


## Nado

sowas geht auch mit kleineren autos, wenn die hinteren fenster herausstellbar sind.

----------


## stormrider82

hatte mir den handirack anfang des jahres besorgt als ich auf die kanaren geflogen bin. wir hatten nen kleinen citroen saxo und das hat wirklich super geklappt. berhaupt kein stre mit dem vermieter etc. 
hatten 3 boards und diverse segel aufm dach. kann das ding nur weiterempfehlen..

----------


## mrtnzurfer

www.rayntec.de

----------

